# might be moving everything to this end.



## Slipping (Nov 20, 2014)

so my story is a bit crazy and intense. in a nut shell, alot of cheating, lying, manipulating. I basically found out a few months ago the extent of my husbands addictions. It was crushing. Ive been in theraphy since november, he started about 2 months ago..and within the next week or two, we are going to give marriage counseling another shot. The first time was in november and he was still embarking in his addictions and lied to my face and the therapists, she got annoyed and basically told him off when I told her he was bull****ting the both of us. he is seeing a councelor he is comfortable with, and we will be going to him. so i guess my question here is what should my expectation be of all of this? i know he is never going to admit the entire truth to me, and im not sure if i can live with that. i do know it is very important to me to try to keep my family together, we have two small girls. but what does this all mean? the theraphy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Not enough info.....sex addiction? substance abuse?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Slipping said:


> he is seeing a councelor he is comfortable with, and we will be going to him. so i guess my question here is what should my expectation be of all of this?


It is generally not a good idea to see a counselor as a couple who one of you as been seeing as an individual counselor. His counselor might have a problem being objective towards you.

Have you talked to your counselor about the wisdom of you both using his counselor?


----------

